# Most - and Least - Improved 05 Teams in 2018-19 (LA Group)



## Kante (Oct 29, 2018)

Here’s which teams have improved the most – and the least – from last season (2017-18) to this season (2018-19). The table below compares offensive and defensive effectiveness of teams – i.e. how they do relative to how other teams, on average, perform.

For example, on the offensive side, in the table below, LA Galaxy’s offensive effectiveness in 2018-19 is listed as 80%, the best in the group. This means that – on average – LA Galaxy will score 1.8x the number of goals that the team they’re playing typically allows to be scored. 

So, this last weekend, LAUFA, on average in 2018-19, is allowing 2.86 goals to be scored. And in their match this weekend, LA Galaxy scored 5 goals. 

According to the offensive effectiveness algo, LA Galaxy was on track to score – 1.8 x 2.86 - 5.148 goals.



On the defensive side, Santa Barbara SC allows teams, on average to score 1.91x the goals they would typically score, the worst in the group.

In their match this weekend against FC Golden State, according to Red Card, FC Golden State scored two goals. But, on average in 2018-19, FC Golden State had only been scoring .71 goals per game.

According to the defensive effectiveness algo, playing against Santa Barbara SC, FC Golden State was on track to score – 1.91 x .71 – 1.36 goals.

The table ranks the LA teams according to the change in 2018-19, comparing how they are doing in 2018-19 for the first 6-7 games of 2018-19 vs how they did in the same number of games at the beginning of the season in 2017-18.

I’ll put together similar numbers for the San Diego but am waiting for San Diego scores from the Sunday games.

Both the offensive and defensive algo’s need more fine tuning (they’re updated every week), but are starting to get close to being predictive, and the numbers can provide a pretty good idea of which teams are getting better and worse relative to last year.

By the way, the goal of providing this info is to give parents and families - who spend significant time and money on all this - more visibility/understanding into what's going on with their sons' teams. As opposed to having to read the tea leaves.


----------



## RedCard (Oct 29, 2018)

That’s way too much math for a Monday morning... lol
But seriously, this is pretty good. Thank you taking the time in doing things like this for the 05 DA group. I know it takes time out of your day to do stuff like this and it is appreciated.


----------



## Kante (Dec 7, 2018)

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------

